# TurboCASH any user feedback?



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Thinking of using TurboCASH as an alternative to QuickBooks. It is free vs minimum $200 for QuickBooks. However QuickBooks will sync with my TD account, that would be convenient and save me a little time.

Both would be a step up from a MS Excel program/spreadsheet.

Didn't know if anyone out there used TurboCASH for their business, if so any pros and cons to the software/usage?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

No TurboCASH users.....anyone using waveapps.com?

This is supposed to he the frugal bunch on this site.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I use Quickbooks, sorry. I would not use excel for anything important. 

I consider myself frugal, but I define it as buying the best value, not the cheapest.


----------



## Kulzerdipadova (Jul 17, 2015)

Turbocash is fast and easy to use..

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been checking these out, as Quickbooks is not compatible with my TD investing account, funny how the EasyWeb stuff with TD is, however the WebBroker stuff through TDW is not.

TDW tells me Quicken is compatible though. Pricing is similar....


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

There we go. I should have asked some questions before giving advice. Quicken is budget software, Quickbooks is accounting software.

Are you running a company, and need to keep books for CRA? (Quickbooks) Or are we talking about gloating over your capital gains and dividends? (Quicken)


----------

